# Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Selection Thread



## Premier

*DRAFT IS OVER; Please Check Yahoo! to edit your rosters

**12:00 AM - 8:00 AM*: Twelve hour time limit
*8:00 AM* - *12:00 AM*: Eight hour time limit

*The draft order (randomized by 'The Hat v 1.5'): *


Code:


    <table border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" width="100%">   <tbody><tr class="thStyle1" height="17"><th>       <table border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="thStyle1" height="17"><th width="5"> 
</th>  <th>[b][color=Black][size=1]Rnd[/size][/color][/b]</th>   <th nowrap="nowrap">[b][size=1][color=Green][color=Silver]........[/color][/color][/size][/b][b][size=1][color=Green]Floor Lamps[color=Silver][/color][/color][/size][/b]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[size=1][color=Silver]...[b].[/b][/color][/size][b][size=1][color=Green][color=Silver]...........[/color][/color][/size][/b][b][size=1][color=Green]km109[/color][/size][/b]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[size=1][color=Silver]...............[/color][/size][b][size=1][color=Green]banner17[/color][/size][/b]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[size=1][color=Green][color=Silver]...................[/color][/color][/size][b][size=1][color=Green]Lanteri[/color][/size][/b]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[size=1][color=Silver]...........[/color][/size][b][size=1][color=Green]The Elitists[/color][/size][/b]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[b][size=1][color=Green][color=Silver]....[/color]Aquacity Squirrels[/color][/size][/b]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[size=1][color=Silver].............[/color][/size][b][size=1][color=Green]ok celts[/color][/size][/b]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[size=1][color=Green][color=Silver].[/color][/color][/size][size=1][color=Green][color=Silver]........[/color][/color][/size][b][size=1][color=Green]Celtic Pride[/color][/size][/b]</th><th align="right" nowrap="nowrap">[size=1][color=Green][color=Silver]...[/color][/color][/size][b][size=1][color=Green]I am Antoine Walker[/color][/size][/b]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[size=1][color=Green][color=Silver].......[/color][/color][/size][b][size=1][color=Green]Gerald Green[/color][/size][/b]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[size=1][color=Silver]..........[/color][/size][size=1][b][color=Green]The Vinglehoffs[/color][/b][/size]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[size=1][b][color=Green]Delonte West St Joe[/color][/b][/size]</th>  <th width="5"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></th>  </tr>   <tr class="row1" height="17"><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td><td>[size=1]1[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]LeBron James[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Kevin Garnett[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Amare Stoudemire[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Dirk Nowitzki[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Shawn Marion[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Tim Duncan[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Tracy McGrady[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Kobe Bryant[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Andrei Kirilenko[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Dywane Wade[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Jermaine O'Neal[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Allen Iverson[/size]</td><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td></tr><tr class="row2" height="17"><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td><td>[size=1]2[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Peja Stojakovic[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Baron Davis[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Steve Francis[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Mike Bibby[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Jason Kidd[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Stephon Marbury[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Brad Miller[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Steve Nash[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Elton Brand[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Vince Carter[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Paul Pierce[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Gilbert Arenas[/size]</td><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td></tr><tr class="row1" height="17"><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td><td>[size=1]3[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Chris Bosh[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Yao Ming[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Rashard Lewis[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Ray Allen[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Joe Johnson[/size] </td><td align="right">[size=1]Shaquille O'Neal[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Ben Wallace[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Ron Artest[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Larry Hughes[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Dwight Howard[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Emeka Okafor[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Zydrunas Ilgauskas[/size]</td><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td></tr><tr class="row2" height="17"><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td><td>[size=1]4[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Jamaal Magloire[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Stephen Jackson[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Josh Smith[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Andrew Bogut[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Pau Gasol[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Corey Maggette[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Kirk Hinrich[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Marcus Camby[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Jason Richardson[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Josh Howard[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Shareef Abdur-Rahim[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Chauncey Billups[/size]</td><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td></tr><tr class="row1" height="17"><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td><td>[size=1]5[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Andre Miller[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Rasheed Wallace[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Mehmet Okur[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Erick Dampier[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Manu Ginobili[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Michael Redd[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Lamar Odom[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Antawn Jamison[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Jason Terry[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Richard Jefferson[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Andre Iguodala[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Kyle Korver[/size]</td><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td></tr><tr class="row2" height="17"><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td><td>[size=1]6[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Marquis Daniels[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Tony Parker[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Damon Stoudamire[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Quentin Richardson[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Bobby Simmons[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Kurt Thomas[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Kenyon Martin[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Chris Webber[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Antoine Walker[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Raef LaFrentz[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Carmelo Anthony[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Zach Randolph[/size]</td><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td></tr><tr class="row1" height="17"><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td><td>[size=1]7[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Jalen Rose[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Carlos Boozer[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Tyson Chandler[/size]
</td><td align="right">[size=1]Eddy Curry[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Cuttino Mobley[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Ricky Davis[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Richard Hamilton[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Jamal Crawford[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Grant Hill[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]PJ Brown[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Samuel Dalembert[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Drew Gooden[/size]</td><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td></tr><tr class="row2" height="17"><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td><td>[size=1]8[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Nene[/size] </td><td align="right">[size=1]Ben Gordon[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]JR Smith[/size] </td><td align="right">[size=1]Luke Ridnour[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Chris Kaman[/size] </td><td align="right">[size=1]Troy Murphy[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Rafer Alston[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Lorenzen Wright[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Joel Pryzbilla[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Chris Paul[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Donyell Marshall[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Gerald Wallace[/size]</td><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td></tr><tr class="row1" height="17"><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td><td>[size=1]9[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Caron Butler[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Mike Dunleavy [/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Al Jefferson[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Luol Deng[/size] </td><td align="right">[size=1]Stromile Swift[/size] </td><td align="right">[size=1]Al Harrington[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Josh Childress[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Bonzi Wells[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Kwame Brown[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Jameer Nelson[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Mike James[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Marko Jaric[/size]</td><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td></tr><tr class="row2" height="17"><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td><td>[size=1]10[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Michael Sweetney[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Primoz Brezec[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Sebastian Telfair[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Eddie Griffin[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Brendan Haywood[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Brevin Knight[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Morris Peterson[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Nenad Krstic[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]TJ Ford[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Eddie Jones[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Tayshaun Prince[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Udnois Haslem[/size]</td><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td></tr><tr class="row1" height="17"><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td><td>[size=1]11[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Raymond Felton[/size]
</td><td align="right">[size=1]Jamaal Tinsley[/size]
</td><td align="right">[size=1]Mike Miller[/size]
</td><td align="right">[size=1][color=black]Raja Bell[/color][/size]
</td><td lign="right" align="right">[size=1]Wally Szczerbiak[/size]
</td><td align="right">[size=1]Kenny Thomas[/size]
</td><td align="right">[size=1]James Jones[/size]
</td><td align="right">[size=1]Deron Willaims[/size]
</td><td align="right">[size=1]Zaza Pachulia[/size]
</td><td align="right">[size=1]Damon Jones[/size]
</td><td align="right">[size=1]Shaun Livingston
[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Jason Willaims[/size]
</td><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td></tr><tr class="row2" height="17"><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td><td>[size=1]12[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Joey Graham[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Shane Battier[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Vladimir Radmanovic[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Desmond Mason[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Antonio Daniels[/size]
</td><td align="right">[size=1]Mark Blount[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Kareem Rush[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Rashad McCants[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Sam Cassell
[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Von Wafer[/size]
</td><td align="right">[size=1]Sarunas Jasikevicius[/size]</td><td align="right">[size=1]Chris Mihm[/size]
</td></tr></tbody></table> </th></tr></tbody></table>

*The Draft Order/Team List:*

1. agoo101284 (Floor Lamps)
2. km109 (km109)
3. banner17 (banner17)
4. Lanteri (Lanteri) 
5. Premier (The Elitists)
6. aquaitious (Aquacity Squirrels) 
7. TONYALLEN42 (ok celts) 
8. lempbizkit (Celtic Pride) 
9. #1AntoineWalkerFan (I am Antoine Walker)
10. Gerald Green (Gerald Green)
11. DontTradePaul! (The Vigglehoffs)
12. patrick_wandalowski (Delonte West St Joe)


----------



## agoo

Floor Lamps take LeBron James


----------



## km109

km109 takes Kevin Garnett.


----------



## banner17

With third selection of the draft, banner17 selects - Amare Stoudemire


----------



## LX

Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## Premier

Shawn Marion


----------



## aquaitious

With the sixth pick in the 2005 Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft, the Squirrels select Tim Duncan.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

tmac for the #7 pick


----------



## lempbizkit

Kobe Bryant


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

ill take Antoi...nah im playin ill actually try to win this league...gimme AK-47


----------



## DWest Superstar

Dywane Wade


----------



## DontTradePaul!

With the 11th pick of this fantasy draft, The Vinglehoffs select Jermaine O'Neal.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

Round 1 Pick #12: Allen Iverson


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

Round 2 Pick #13: Gilbert Arenas


----------



## DontTradePaul!

The 14th pick of this draft is Paul Pierce.


----------



## DWest Superstar

15th Pick- Vince Carter


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

with the 16th pick i will take elton branddddddddd


----------



## lempbizkit

Steve Nash


----------



## TONYALLEN42

Brad Miller


----------



## aquaitious

Stephon Marbury


----------



## Premier

Jason Kidd


----------



## LX

Mike Bibby


----------



## banner17

Steve Francis


----------



## km109

Baron Davis


----------



## agoo

Floor Lamps take Peja Stojakovic and Steve Nash.

Nash is taken, I've informed agoo, he'll make a new selection later tonight. -aqua


Agoo has failed to make a new pick...he can pick whenever he comes online...km is up next. -aqua


----------



## km109

At #26 - Yao Ming.


----------



## banner17

#27 Rashard Lewis


----------



## LX

Ray Allen


----------



## Premier

Joe Johnson


----------



## aquaitious

30-Shaquille O'Neal


----------



## agoo

Chris Bosh to make up for lost time.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

Chris Bosh

Only one Bosh per draft please. lempbizkit is up next, TONYALLEN42 you can pick as soon as you want.

-aqua


----------



## lempbizkit

Ron Artest.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Larry Hughes


----------



## DWest Superstar

DWIGHT HOWARD *****ES!!!!! :rock:


----------



## TONYALLEN42

oops sorry, i want ben wallace


----------



## DontTradePaul!

lets take Ben Walla..................... ha ha sorry TONY, gimme Emeka Okafor


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

last pick of round 3: Z. Ilgauskas


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

Rd 4: Delonte West St Joe select Chauncey Billups


----------



## DontTradePaul!

this pick is going to make or break my team, i hope i don't screw up!

the 38th pick, and next extremely pround member of The Vinglehoffs is: Shareef Abdur-Rahim.


----------



## DWest Superstar

With the 39th pick I select- Josh Howard


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

gimme jason richardsonnnnnnnnn


----------



## lempbizkit

Marcus Camby


----------



## aquaitious

Corey Maggette


----------



## Premier

Pau Gasol


----------



## LX

What the heck...

Andrew Bogut.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

Kirk Hinrich


----------



## banner17

HUGE GAMBLE: Josh Smith

Hopin' for some sophomore magic


----------



## km109

Let's go with Stephen Jackson.


----------



## agoo

Floor Lamps grab Jamaal Magloire and Andre Miller


----------



## km109

km109 will take Rasheed.


----------



## Premier

banner17 picks Mehmet Okur via PM.


----------



## LX

Erick Dampier


----------



## Premier

Manu Ginobili


----------



## aquaitious

Michael Redd


----------



## TONYALLEN42

Lamar Odom


----------



## lempbizkit

Antawn Jamison


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

ill take Mr Jason Terry


----------



## DWest Superstar

Richard Jefferson


----------



## DontTradePaul!

Andre Iguodala


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

Delonte West St Joe select marksman Kyle Korver to end the 5th round.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

Zack Randolph to start the 6th round.


----------



## DontTradePaul!

what the hell, Carmelo Anthony


----------



## DWest Superstar

Raef LaFrentz


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

i cant take the stress anymore....ive been waiting to say this for days...


Starting At forward....in the Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft...He hails from THE Kentucky University...EMPLOYEE NUMBER 8...ANOTINE WALKER



btw for all u haters...i know its preseason....but still... 

http://www.nba.com/games/20051010/SASMIA/boxscore.html


----------



## lempbizkit

Chris Webber


----------



## TONYALLEN42

Kenyon Martin


----------



## aquaitious

Kurt Thomas


----------



## Premier

I'll take Bobby Simmons.

PG - Jason Kidd
SG - Manu Ginobili
G - Joe Johnson (GF)
SF - Bobby Simmons (GF)
PF - Pau Gasol
F - Shawn Marion
C - 
C -
Util -


----------



## LX

Q Richardson


----------



## banner17

Damon Stoudamire


----------



## km109

Tony Parker


*bump* so agoo can see it -aqua


----------



## km109

Carlos Boozer


----------



## banner17

Tyson Chandler


----------



## LX

Eddy Curry


----------



## Premier

Cuttino Mobley

PG - Jason Kidd
SG - Manu Ginobili
G - Cuttino Mobley (SG)
SF - Bobby Simmons (GF)
PF - Pau Gasol
F - Shawn Marion
C - 
C -
Util - Joe Johnson (GF)
Bench -
Bench - 
Bench -


----------



## aquaitious

Ricky Davis


----------



## agoo

In the fine tradition of the Minnesota Vikings, the Floor Lamps select Marquis Daniels and Jalen Rose.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

Richard Hamilton


----------



## lempbizkit

Jamal Crawford


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Grant Hill...(prays for no injuries)


----------



## DWest Superstar

PJ Brown


----------



## DontTradePaul!

Samuel Dalembert


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

drew gooden


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

gerald wallace


----------



## DontTradePaul!

Donyell Marshall


----------



## DWest Superstar

Chris Paul


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Joel Przybilla


----------



## lempbizkit

All this time I was waiting for TonyAllen42 to pick and he's after me. whoops.

Lorenzen Wright.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

Rafer Alston


----------



## aquaitious

91: Troy Murphy.


----------



## Premier

Chris Kaman.


----------



## LX

Luke Ridnour


----------



## banner17

Rolling the dice again on another sophomore gamble - JR Smith


----------



## km109

Ben Gordon


----------



## agoo

Nene Hilario and Caron Butler.


----------



## km109

Mike Dunleavy


----------



## Premier

banner17 selects Al Jefferson


----------



## LX

Luol Deng


----------



## Premier

Stromile Swift

 PG - Jason Kidd
SG - Manu Ginobili
G - Cuttino Mobley
SF - Bobby Simmons
PF - Pau Gasol
F - Shawn Marion
C - Chris Kaman
C - Stromile Swift
Util - Joe Johnson
Bench -
Bench -
Bench -


----------



## aquaitious

Al Harrington


----------



## lempbizkit

bonzi wells


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Kwame Brown


----------



## TONYALLEN42

Josh Childress


----------



## DWest Superstar

Jameer Nelson


----------



## DontTradePaul!

Mike James


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

m. jaric


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

udonis haslem


----------



## DontTradePaul!

Tayshaun Prince


----------



## DWest Superstar

Eddie Jones


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

TJ Ford...comeback player of the year


----------



## lempbizkit

Nenad Kristic.


----------



## Premier

> *12:00 AM - 8:00 AM*: Twelve hour time limit
> *8:00 AM* - *12:00 AM*: Eight hour time limit


----------



## aquaitious

115: Brevin Knight


----------



## TONYALLEN42

Morris Peterson


----------



## Premier

Brendan Haywood.

 PG - Jason Kidd
SG - Manu Ginobili
G - Cuttino Mobley
SF - Bobby Simmons
PF - Pau Gasol
F - Shawn Marion
C - Chris Kaman
C - Stromile Swift
Util - Joe Johnson
Bench - Brendan Haywood
Bench -
Bench -


----------



## banner17

Sticking with the sophomore gambling: Sebastian Telfair


----------



## km109

Brezec.


----------



## LX

Eddie Griffin


----------



## agoo

Hooray for rookie point guards!

Raymond Felton
Michael Sweetney


----------



## km109

Jamaal Tinsley.


----------



## banner17

Mike Miller


----------



## LX

Raja Bell


----------



## Premier

Wally Szczerbiak

 PG - Jason Kidd
SG - Manu Ginobili
G - Cuttino Mobley (SG)
SF - Bobby Simmons (GF)
PF - Pau Gasol 
F - Shawn Marion (SF)
C - Chris Kaman
C - Stromile Swift (FC)
Util - Joe Johnson (GF)
Bench - Brendan Haywood (C)
Bench - Wally Szczerbiak (SF)
Bench -


----------



## aquaitious

Kenny Thomas


----------



## TONYALLEN42

James Jones


----------



## lempbizkit

Deron Williams


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Zaza Pachulia


----------



## DontTradePaul!

The Vinglehoffs select Shaun Livingston


----------



## DWest Superstar

Go DJ thats my DJ. Go DJ thats my DJ

Damon Jones!


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

Jason Williams


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

Christopher Mihm


----------



## DontTradePaul!

if he is good enough for Larry Bird, he's good enough for me.

I pick Sarunas Jasikevicius.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

ill assume its my turn to pick since its a few hours after ggs deadline...ill take sam cassell


----------



## DWest Superstar

Von Wafer :rock:


----------



## lempbizkit

Rashad McCants


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

cmon people lets move this along...


----------



## TONYALLEN42

Kareem Rush


----------



## aquaitious

Mark Blount


----------



## Premier

Antonio Daniels


----------



## LX

Desmond Mason


----------



## banner17

Radmanovic


----------



## km109

Shane Battier


----------



## agoo

Joey Graham.


----------

